# Mill Hill



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Seeking information on the R.O. of the above vessel when got into difficulties off the Great Australian Bight. His name, Vivian James Hill. Is he still around, does any member know of him? Regards


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

Geordie. See Post SS "Mill Hill" Counties Ship Management 20 Nov 2013. Dave.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank You David.


----------

